# modifier question - Is there a qualifying circumstance modifier



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there a qualifying circumstance modifier for surgical field avoidance?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 13, 2013)

No modifier.

Per the ASA,”any procedure around the head, neck, or shoulder girdle, requiring field avoidance, or any procedure requiring a position other than supine or lithotomy, has a minimum Basic Value of 5.0 regardless of the lesser basic value assigned to such procedures in the content of the ASA Relative Value Guide®."


----------

